# '11 LTZ RS Heated Seat Problem



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Its just the heating element in the seat that is bad. More than likely its the back one. I had to replace mine also.


----------



## bvalente (Jan 11, 2015)

cruze2011white said:


> Its just the heating element in the seat that is bad. More than likely its the back one. I had to replace mine also.


How'd you replace it? Do you have pictures or a step by step?


----------



## mgobirch (Jan 27, 2015)

I just bought a used 2011 Cruze LT RS and I'm having the same problem in both seats actually, lights come on for a bit (maybe a minute), then shut off with no heat from the seats. Based on other forum threads, if this problem were isolated to one seat or the other, I would think it's the element (as you indicated bvalente, usually the back element). If it's happening to both seats, that seems like too much of a coincidence. Should I still start with the elements when I'm checking things out?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Let us know how everything turns out with your seats, mgobirch. We understand that one seat going out is inconvenient, but having this issue with both poses additional challenges. If you become interested in working with your local Chevrolet dealership we'll gladly reach out to them on your behalf. Send us a private message with your VIN if interested.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Guys-

I just installed aftermarket heated seats in a cloth Cruze. The link is in my signature. I'm guessing it's more the pad that you sit on vs. the back of the seat. However, you're going to have to check resistance of the heater elements. 

All the pics on how to remove the seat are in a shutterfly site. Let me know if there's questions.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

bvalente said:


> How'd you replace it? Do you have pictures or a step by step?



I don't have pictures. Its fairly easy. There are two zippers on both sides on the back up the seat and two straps that hook under the seat. After you release the straps the zippers can be unzipped then you can rollup the seat cover. Pull off the old seat heater off then replace with then new one and plug the cables back in. 

If you have to do the seat cushion its more difficult and its best to search the web to do this.


----------



## jondx52 (Jan 13, 2015)

I also have this problem on my 2011 ltz rs where my drivers side seat heater shuts off after a minute. Very annoying right before the cold weather hits. Any luck with replacing yours? I would try my dealer but im sure it'll cost me


----------

